# Passing the time in Alex



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

‎31st August | Alexandia | Roshdi Area | A Group of Youth Enter the Haunted Block of Flats

For 30 years or so, this block of flats is known to be the most haunted area in Alexandria. We heard so many freaky stories about people that lived in it; from death cases to serious illnesses and people feared to till even their stories. 

Tonight, a group of youth from Alexandria wanted to end this myth and superstition by entering the building and spending the night there.

So far they are celebrating the fact that nothing has happened to them. Well Done!


I wonder if they would dare to do it on Halloween


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't believe I lived in the Roushdi area for over 8 years and never knew about this.


----------

